
PressCoin is a cryptocurrency for investigative journalists and their readers - imartin2k
https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/16/presscoin-is-a-cryptocurrency-for-investigative-journalists-and-their-readers/
======
randomerr
What value is this? What will a PressCoin buy in the real world? This is like
the Basic Attention Token (BAT). BAT is just a blockchain popularity contest.
Both are totally worthless to anyone outside their respective community.

You can say you bought a coin. But without a physical object you can't prove
you really own it. Digital currency can easily be wiped out in seconds. Just
look at what happened to Ether last week:

[http://exilenewsservice.com/cryptocurrency/cryptocurrency-
is...](http://exilenewsservice.com/cryptocurrency/cryptocurrency-is-not-
safe-300m-in-cryptocurrency-accidentally-stolen-and-lost-forever-due-to-bug/)

